
Where Do You Seek Help First? - yegor256a
https://www.yegor256.com/2019/06/11/where-do-you-seek-help.html
======
zimpenfish
> Why was StackOverflow their last resort?

A quick look at pretty much any question on SO will explain that - between the
"you're doing it wrong", "your question is worded 95% too imprecisely for me
to help", "use something else", "[answer to entirely different question with
overtones of patronisation and insult]" etc. answers, life's generally too
damned short to bother with SO.

